# So I Found This Super Rare Schwinn On Ebay...



## fordmike65 (May 31, 2016)

Looks like I'm a Schwinn guy for life

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPER-RARE-...ke-/251673876599?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368


----------



## mrg (May 31, 2016)

Man Mike, I hope you alerted  your friend schwinn499 to this rare find before you let the cat out of the bag!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 31, 2016)

You always find the good stuff---ooohhh Super Rare. Usually Larry has the skank posed with his bikes. Maybe this one is just too rare to let her near it! V/r Shawn


----------



## CrazyDave (May 31, 2016)

WOW man, thanks for posting this!  Green schwinn for the win!   I'll be using the BIN button on this bad boy!
Actually I was gonna offer him a $1 but with shipping if he accepts it Ill have more than its worth in it....in fact with free shipping I would be pushing it....


----------



## fordmike65 (May 31, 2016)

No problem guys. I'd snatch it up myself, but I'm flush with bikes. Might have to make an exception tho. You just _never_ see these Schwine lightweights in green anywhere!


----------



## Cory (May 31, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> WOW man, thanks for posting this!  Green schwinn for the win!   I'll be using the BIN button on this bad boy!
> Actually I was gonna offer him a $1 but with shipping if he accepts it Ill have more than its worth in it....in fact with free shipping I would be pushing it....



Let's not get crazy here. It is definitely  $100 bike. I still wouldn't buy it for $1.00 with $85 ship. No meat left on the bone, lol.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 31, 2016)

Cory said:


> Let's not get crazy here. It is definitely  $100 bike. I still wouldn't buy it for $1.00 with $85 ship. No meat left on the bone, lol.



I think it's logical, but I dont eat bikes, I ride them.


----------



## None (May 31, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks like I'm a Schwinn guy for life
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPER-RARE-...ke-/251673876599?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368





mrg said:


> Man Mike, I hope you alerted  your friend schwinn499 to this rare find before you let the cat out of the bag!



lol


----------



## spoker (May 31, 2016)

rare issue with chain guard decoration delete


----------



## GTs58 (May 31, 2016)

Cory said:


> Let's not get crazy here. It is definitely  $100 bike. I still wouldn't buy it for $1.00 with $85 ship. No meat left on the bone, lol.




I'll email the seller and tell him that if he throws a few pounds of sliced ham on the tubing you'll hit the BIN with free shipping.


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 31, 2016)




----------



## ratina (May 31, 2016)

That's been listed for a long time


----------



## fordmike65 (May 31, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


>



I'm on my way over to give you one hell of a noogie


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 31, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> I'm on my way over to give you one hell of a noogie



Yah know, these off brand guys can dish it out, but they sure buckle under pressure....kinda like their bikes.....


----------



## CrazyDave (May 31, 2016)

Off brand?  Hmmmm.. that explains a lot about the inner workings of a schwinn loyalists mentality.  Thank you for the insight, interesting


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 31, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Off brand?  Hmmmm.. that explains a lot about the inner workings of a schwinn loyalists mentality.  Thank you for the insight, interesting



Its just a friendly jab, just like this thread is...I even call any pair of shoes thats not Vans, off brand shoes...its just something us who have good taste do...


----------



## CrazyDave (May 31, 2016)

I never been accused of having good taste, but I call adjustable pliers channel locks and locking ones vice grips.  Maybe there is hope for me yet


----------



## vincev (May 31, 2016)

What is a monkey wrench used for?? Monkey nuts??


----------



## Metacortex (May 31, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Yah know, these off brand guys can dish it out, but they sure buckle under pressure....kinda like their bikes.....




That's funny! Schwinn corporate used to call them "Brand X" bikes.


----------



## Robertriley (May 31, 2016)

Holy Chit!   Man....I should of been collecting all those rare Schwinns


----------



## GTs58 (May 31, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Holy Chit!   Man....I should of been collecting all those rare Schwinns




Nah, that's okay man. Keep collecting your Brand X bikes and leave these rare Schwinns to us "more refined" collectors.

rotflmfao!


----------



## Robertriley (May 31, 2016)

Lol.....now I have heard it all.


----------



## mrg (May 31, 2016)

How come the more refined Schwinn collectors have not snapped that rare one up!


----------



## GTs58 (May 31, 2016)

mrg said:


> How come the more refined Schwinn collectors have not snapped that rare one up!




Buying Etiquette. One must make the seller sweat bullets, become frustrated and frantic, and then you jump in and steal it when his Neon's gas tank is empty.


----------



## Robertriley (May 31, 2016)

Ohhhhhhh......I'm going to swoop


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 1, 2016)

I'd hold out for the up-side-down, double stamped error bike. Known as the inverted double schwinny.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 1, 2016)

I guess she might be a skank but with those boots, there is a rare whip missing here....


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jun 2, 2016)

Saving Tempest said:


> I guess she might be a skank but with those boots, there is a rare whip missing here....



Shwiiiinggg!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 5, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> I never been accused of having good taste, but I call adjustable pliers channel locks and locking ones vice grips.  Maybe there is hope for me yet




I've never been accused of tasting good, thank goodness I know no cannibals.


----------



## Drummingdog (Jun 8, 2016)

...does that include the 3 hounds????


----------



## Intense One (Jun 8, 2016)

I'll buy another one with the serial numbers right side up for a dollar five-eighty and stand on my head when I want to see the numbers upside down!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 9, 2016)




----------

